# Why might IV fluids sting?



## aug17girl (Oct 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if an IV delivering saline solution would sting or if stinging might be a clue that there was something else in the IV?

I'm currently pregnant with my second child and working on processing the birth of my first. I had a hospital birth attended by a midwife. I was told I would need an IV to help rehydrate since I had been vomiting, but my midwife was not always very forthcoming with information. The solution going into my vein stung so much it was distracting me from contractions. During pushing I actually pull out the IV because it was bothering me so much. I have my medical records from the hospital, but the documentation about labour is scant.

I am wondering if there may have been something else in the IV or if the saline just really stings. I am trying to figure out if next time I would accept IV hydration if offered.


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you sure there weren't also antibiotics in the IV? Those stung like H*LL for me. The nurse said it's not uncommon.


----------



## mzminty (Jun 11, 2003)

Some medications burn quite badly, but normal saline shouldn't. However. some people are just more sensitive, or your IV may have been less than patent.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

How do you do with ivs in general?

I had saline lock with my last birth, and it stung like hell.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

if the saline was cool, it might have 'stung'.

Or, it could have been the needle itself that was bothering you. That's what happened with me. I'm still pretty upset about it (I had the IV for abx and pitocin... ironically I think I could have managed through the pitocin "contractions" had it not been for the discomfort of the IV insertion point - I couldn't put any weight on that arm which eliminated pretty much any pain-management positions DH and I had prepped.)

Your records should indicate what was administered via IV. If not the midwife's records, then definitely the hospital records.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Heparinized saline stings.

However, there's an easy way to tell.

Was there one bag or more than one? One bag = mainline, usually either 0.9% NS or lactated Ringer's. You cannot run other meds without a mainline in labor, and the mainline is just that: a main line for fluids. Postpartum, pit can be added to a bag and run in alone.

And it doesn't seem to matter for some people what's in the IV: it's going to sting. Flushing an IV almost always stings.


----------



## aug17girl (Oct 17, 2007)

I had never had an IV before, so now I know. Sounds like it was probably just saline. I think trying to drinking some juice or something first might have prevented an IV.

I got my copy of my records directly from the midwife, I had never considered they might be different from the hospital's records.

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think next time, I'll decline the routine IV (maybe ask for a heplock if they protest) and accept IV fluids only if it seems necessary. Now that I know it might sting, I am more prepared.


----------

